# Echo mountain resort,colorado review/input



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I hear good things and bad things about echo mountain in colorado. I dont know what to believe so if i can get some solid input and oppinions it would help out. i hear it cheap so thats why im considering it.:dunno:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have ridden Echo a couple times. If your a park rat then its your place. If your looking to just freeride I wouldnt recommend it.....very small place mainly geared towards park riders. Has all kinds of jibs and jumps and even some decent trees if there was some recent powder.Night riding is a plus but unless u are looking for park it isnt best choice.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^What he said...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

The place is way too small for how many people go there...Especially on the weekends. Last season, they didn't have shit for snow till well into January. Less than 1/4 of their total 200 acres were open by the end of Dec last season. And if you were hoping that anyone that works at Echo isn't gona be a total dick to you, keep on dreaming.

It took me about 40-45 min to drive to Echo...Why go to Echo when you can make it to Loveland in 50-55 min and have 100x more terrain choices? Sure, it's super quick to get to the Evergreen exit, but it's a bit of a drive up a winding 2 lane mountain road (speed limit varies between 35 and 45mph) to get from the Evergreen exit on I-70 to Echo Mtn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> The place is way too small for how many people go there...Especially on the weekends. Last season, they didn't have shit for snow till well into January. Less than 1/4 of their total 200 acres were open by the end of Dec last season. And if you were hoping that anyone that works at Echo isn't gona be a total dick to you, keep on dreaming.
> 
> It took me about 40-45 min to drive to Echo...Why go to Echo when you can make it to Loveland in 50-55 min and have 100x more terrain choices? Sure, it's super quick to get to the Evergreen exit, but it's a bit of a drive up a winding 2 lane mountain road (speed limit varies between 35 and 45mph) to get from the Evergreen exit on I-70 to Echo Mtn.


thanks i have been to loveland and thought it was good like you said, but i was wanting to expirement with different resorts. any other reccomendations? i mostly ride park but i love cruising down the mountain.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you mainly ride park, Echo is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

jtinault said:


> thanks i have been to loveland and thought it was good like you said, but i was wanting to expirement with different resorts. any other reccomendations? i mostly ride park but i love cruising down the mountain.


If you ride mainly park, check out Keystone or Breckenridge. The park @ Loveland isn't the greatest. Park @ Keystone/Breck shit all over what Echo has got.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> If you ride mainly park, check out Keystone or Breckenridge. The park @ Loveland isn't the greatest. Park @ Keystone/Breck shit all over what Echo has got.


i disagree .....Echo's park is sick ....so many different features


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i disagree .....Echo's park is sick ....so many different features


Really? more than Area51?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i disagree .....Echo's park is sick ....so many different features


They do have a bunch of features, but they're all packed into a really short run. The parks @ Breck and Keystone are so much bigger/longer. And if you wanted to hit some jumps, Echo only had 1 setup the few times I went.

Even if you're jibbin' it up at Echo, you pretty much hit 5 or 6 features and you're needing to get back on the lift where @ Keystone/Breck, you're only 1/4 of the way through the park. And you have much more variety of stuff @ Keystone/Breck...Specially @ Keystone since they have the park broken into skill levels. So if you want to hit some stuff that makes baby Jesus cry, Keystone's got it.

For getting in some park riding after work though, Echo is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone i think i might go with keystone


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

This seems to be better in the colorado as I seen before. Before doing *skiing* we need to take some precautions as this is winter. Enjoy skiing before christmas.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Nov 7, 2009)

bradydeli said:


> This seems to be better in the colorado as I seen before. Before doing *skiing* we need to take some precautions as this is winter. Enjoy skiing before christmas.


What?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

bradydeli said:


> This seems to be better in the colorado as I seen before. Before doing *skiing* we need to take some precautions as this is winter. Enjoy skiing before christmas.


 uummm.. ok. :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

............................................______ __
....................................,.-‘”......... ..........``~.,
.............................,.-”................. ..................“-.,
.........................,/....................... ........................”:,
.....................,?........................... ...........................,
.................../.............................. .............................,}
................./................................ ......................,:`^`..}
.............../.................................. .................,:”........./
..............?.....__............................ .............:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_...................... ........,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_...... ..............,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~- ,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`.... /”............../
...,,,___.`~,......“~.,....................`.....} ............../
............(....`=-,,.......`.................... ....(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-......................... ............/
.............`~.*-,............................... ......|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._............................ .......|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.............................. ...
...................`=~-,,.,....................... ........
................................`:,,.............. .............`..............__
.....................................`=-,......... ..........,%`>--==``
........................................_......... .._,-%.......`
...................................,


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

ive been riding echo about every weekend for the last 2 years. echo is sick. cheap, close, fun and loaded with jibs and jumps for all riding abilities! its very small.. but i love it cause you can get so many laps in and it makes you progress really fast! def wouldnt recommend it unless you like park. thats all it is. just one big park. and idk what gnarly was talking about! the park crew there is so sicka and so nice. those big resort guys are dicks. echo is so chill. also, you never have to wait in the lift lines. its a quick lift so its nice and easy to get your laps in. the lodge is litterally right on the mountain; you can pracitcally board right up to the door! and also you park right on the mt, and halfway up so you can literally pay for your ticket and ski down to the lift instead of paying at the base and taking the lift up like you do for other resorts. i would def recommend it its my favorite place to ride ever.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> ............................................______ __
> ....................................,.-‘”......... ..........``~.,
> .............................,.-”................. ..................“-.,
> .........................,/....................... ........................”:,
> ...




Oh shit I love that!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Going to Echo today to see if I can bust my old ass. Looking forward to the Monster launch box!


----------

